# Cigars Stores, Nashville, TN



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

As business traveler, I've often often researched an area before a visit so I can find things of interest before I arrive. As a resident of Nashville, I thought I'd provide a list of local cigar stores. Should you ever find your way to this city I'm certain you will find one of them near you during your visit to "Music City." I may have missed a few but feel certain that someone in the jungle will let us know.​
*Cigar Stores Nashville, TN*​*North of Downtown*

*Cigar Club* - NE of town near Rivergate Mall
2148 Gallatin Pike N, Madison, TN
(615) 859-2425

*Downtown*

*Arcade Smoke Shop* 
11 The Arcade
Nashville, TN 37201
(615) 726-8031

*Nearby downtown, to the SE of I440 Loop*

*Uptowns Smoke Shop* - SE of downtown - I440 Hillsboro Pike S Exit , 
go N appx 3 miles near Vanderbilt University
3900 Hillsboro Road
Nashville,TN 37215
1(888) 292-9576

*Elliston Place Pipe & Tobacco Shop* I440 Harding West End Ave N Exit
go N appx 2 miles near Vanderbilt University
2204-H Elliston Place
Nashville, TN 37203 615-320-7624
615-320-7624

*Belle Meade Premium Cigars* - SE of downtown, I440 Harding West End Ave S Exit, go S appx 3 miles
4518 Harding Pike
Nashville, TN 37205 
(615 297-7963)

*East of Downtown* - Near airport

*Smoke & Ale* - Donelson Pike Exit N of I40
(615) 889-1821
519 Donelson Pike
Nashville, TN 37214

*Smoke Depot of Nashville Inc* - Stewarts Ferry Pike Exit N of I40 
(next exit E on I 40 from airport "Donelson Pike")
(615) 391-4171
563 Stewarts Ferry Pike
Nashville, TN 37214

*SE of Downtown* appx 15 miles down I65 S

*Olde World Leaf and Ale* - S of downtown off I65, Hickory Blvd Exit West
East appx 2 miles
101 Creekside Xing
Brentwood, TN
(615) 373-6815

*Tobacco Road Coffee and Smoke Shop* - S of downtown off I65, Hickory Blvd Exit East appx 2 ½ miles
15551 Old Hickory Blvd
Nashville, TN 37211
(615) 331-7139

*Woodys Smokes & Brews* - S of downtown off I65 W
Behind Coolsprings Galleria Mall 
1935 Mallory Ln
Franklin, TN
(615) 778-9760


----------



## accorddude (Aug 7, 2006)

I have a question for everyone one that lives in Nashville. What is your favorite cigar store? So far the only stores I have been in are Woodies, Uptowns, and Belle Meade. I have yet to decide which one of those is my favorite though.


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

accorddude said:


> I have a question for everyone one that lives in Nashville. What is your favorite cigar store? So far the only stores I have been in are Woodies, Uptowns, and Belle Meade. I have yet to decide which one of those is my favorite though.


My "home" B&M is the Cigar Club in Madsion near the mall. It's somewhat on the way home. Good selection, friendly staff and plenty of seating. A leather couch, two leather chairs, and a small table with four chairs. The place always has a few people loafing... err, enjoying cigars. 

I've been to Belle Meade and Ellington Smoke Shop too. The Ellington shop was hard to spot as it is on the second floor. It was worth going into. It didn't have a sitting area but did have a good selection and lots of toys (accessories) as well as pipes and supplies. Nice people. As I recall, Belle Meade didn't have seating either. Belle Meade stocks Davidoffs which I haven't seen anywhere else. Jeff was very helpful and recommended a couple I had not tried.

I'll try the two out toward the airport and Uptowns in the next week or to during my lunch hour. Grab a sub then head to a smoke shop. I work toward the middle of them all!:ss


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Syekick said:


> As business traveler, I've often often researched an area before a visit so I can find things of interest before I arrive. As a resident of Nashville, I thought I'd provide a list of local cigar stores. Should you ever find your way to this city I'm certain you will find one of them near you during your visit to "Music City." I may have missed a few but feel certain that someone in the jungle will let us know.​
> *Cigar Stores Nashville, TN*​*North of Downtown*
> 
> *Cigar Club* - NE of town near Rivergate Mall
> ...


Been in Woody's once while in town for a wedding.....it was nice !!


----------



## Laserjock (Mar 25, 2006)

A new store just opened up a couple of weeks ago down in the Cool Springs area called Stogies Ales and Fine Cigars. Not a bad place.

They are located at 1800 Carothers Parkway, Brentwood, TN. 615-377-7727

They have a minimalistic website at the moment at http://www.stogiesinc.net/prod/stogies/index.cfm

I love Woody's...nice place and nice people.


----------



## accorddude (Aug 7, 2006)

I have been meaning to go into Stogies Ales and Fine Cigars but have not had the opportunity yet.


----------



## bama (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks so much for doing this. I travel a good deal and always want to know where to find cigars in each city. Great resource. Thanks again.


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

Syekick said:


> My "home" B&M is the Cigar Club in Madsion near the mall. It's somewhat on the way home. Good selection, friendly staff and plenty of seating. A leather couch, two leather chairs, and a small table with four chairs. The place always has a few people loafing... err, enjoying cigars.
> 
> I've been to Belle Meade and Ellington Smoke Shop too. The Ellington shop was hard to spot as it is on the second floor. It was worth going into. It didn't have a sitting area but did have a good selection and lots of toys (accessories) as well as pipes and supplies. Nice people. As I recall, Belle Meade didn't have seating either. Belle Meade stocks Davidoffs which I haven't seen anywhere else. Jeff was very helpful and recommended a couple I had not tried.
> 
> I'll try the two out toward the airport and Uptowns in the next week or to during my lunch hour. Grab a sub then head to a smoke shop. I work toward the middle of them all!:ss


I have two that I frequent the most. I go to Cigar Club in Rivergate fairly often, because it's near my office. They have a good selection and the people in there are usually good to hang out with and have a smoke. The other store I frequent regularly is Uptown's in Green Hills. They have cigars that can't be had most other places such as Tatuajes, LG and LFD, also Davidoffs, Zino and AVO's if you like those as well as Opus and Anejo's (when in season!). There are some great guys at Uptown's as well and have a small but nice smoking area with leather couch and flat screen.

I may have been one of those people you saw loaf...I mean enjoying a cigar at Cigar Club!:ss


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

An update. Since I had not been to all of these stores I called them first to make certain the really stocked cigars and had them tell me a few of the brands they offered. Good idea right?

I got a chance to visit both of the stores near the *airport* during lunch today as I was in the area.

*Smoke Depot of Nashville Inc, Stewarts Ferry Pike, :c *is now offically *off *my list! It is a convenience store that does have a walk-in "humidor" in the back. The humidor has seen better days and so has the stock. They stock AF, and a few other brands I know, plus several I never heard of, KAI? Anyway, if you want aged cigars that need to be humidified this is the place. I don't think there stock moves very much.

On the other hand, *Smoke & Ale* - *Donelson Pike* :tu was worth the visit. A nice clean, bright store that has a good selection of cigars, beer, ale, pipe tobacco, and accessories. It offers a well-lighted walk-in humidor (nice for failing vision of the aged!) CAO, AF, and a lot more of the name brands. No seating / lounge area. The only down side I found was that all the cigars and boxes were bar-coded without prices listed. Near the door was a price check, wall mounted, bar-code reader. But, it was out of service. That made it difficult to browse and get an idea of their prices. However, the pretty young woman behind the counter made up for that! Other than that, I recommend you stop by next time you are near the airport.

All other stores on the list have been visited and "certified" by gorillas as great places to visit so go to them with confidence.


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

Just an update to this thread. I was at the Belle Meade store earlier this week and discovered that they have a large cigar lounge in the rear. Leather sofa and chairs. Very nice!

*Cigar Stores Nashville, TN*​*North of Downtown*

*Cigar Club* - NE of town near Rivergate Mall
2148 Gallatin Pike N, Madison, TN
(615) 859-2425

*Downtown*

*Arcade Smoke Shop* 
11 The Arcade
Nashville, TN 37201
(615) 726-8031

*Nearby downtown, to the SE of I440 Loop*

*Uptowns Smoke Shop* - SE of downtown - I440 Hillsboro Pike S Exit , 
go N appx 3 miles near Vanderbilt University
3900 Hillsboro Road
Nashville,TN 37215
1(888) 292-9576

*Elliston Place Pipe & Tobacco Shop* I440 Harding West End Ave N Exit
go N appx 2 miles near Vanderbilt University
2204-H Elliston Place
Nashville, TN 37203 615-320-7624
615-320-7624

*Belle Meade Premium Cigars* - SE of downtown, I440 Harding West End Ave S Exit, go S appx 3 miles
4518 Harding Pike
Nashville, TN 37205 
(615 297-7963)

*East of Downtown* - Near airport

*Smoke & Ale* - Donelson Pike Exit N of I40
(615) 889-1821
519 Donelson Pike
Nashville, TN 37214

*Smoke Depot of Nashville Inc* - Stewarts Ferry Pike Exit N of I40 
(next exit E on I 40 from airport "Donelson Pike")
(615) 391-4171
563 Stewarts Ferry Pike
Nashville, TN 37214

*SE of Downtown* appx 15 miles down I65 S

*Olde World Leaf and Ale* - S of downtown off I65, Hickory Blvd Exit West
East appx 2 miles
101 Creekside Xing
Brentwood, TN
(615) 373-6815

*Tobacco Road Coffee and Smoke Shop* - S of downtown off I65, Hickory Blvd Exit East appx 2 ½ miles
15551 Old Hickory Blvd
Nashville, TN 37211
(615) 331-7139

_*Woodys Smokes & Brews* - S of downtown off I65 W_
_Behind Coolsprings Galleria Mall _
_1935 Mallory Ln_
_Franklin, TN_
_(615) 778-9760_


----------



## Junior (Apr 28, 2006)

I stopped at a couple of the shops on the list today.

Uptown Smoke Shop Great people and nice selection. I would check them out if in the area.

Cigar Club Another great shop they even have Opus X in stock when I went today. Also while I was there the AF rep was in the store very nice guy. He is looking into a shop that is still open to see if they will stock more product.


----------



## Techie (May 8, 2008)

Hello, neighbors, Woody's is a great place, my favorite on the list. Stogies is about 2 minutes from my office, while a great shop, it does not have quite the sitting area that Woody's has.


----------



## b128thopen (Dec 5, 2007)

I used to be a regular at Woody's until Stogies opened. Woody's became very over bearing and unfriendly. I also dont like having to pass by the cigarettes and large display cased when I walk in and then get watched like a hawk by the 4 or 5 cameras the owner has strategically placed all over the store so she can watch you like a hawk from home. And when did a cigar store become a comedy club...

I like Stogies due to the comfortable environment, owner/employees, and choice smokes and beer. It has the feel of a friendly neighborhood bar.


----------



## Techie (May 8, 2008)

I am new to the area so I initially judged by the sitting areas at Woody's. However, I am also new to cigar smoking. After going in to both and getting recommendations about which ones to try etc, Stogie's does seem much more friendly. Theres a guy there that works during the day on weekdays that has been a great help.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Anybody got an opinion on "Arcade Smoke Shop"? I'll be headed to Nashville next Wed and it looks like that shop is a block or so from my hotel. Any place else within a short walk of that shop?


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

So is Stogie's the best place for a smoke and good atmosphere? I am going to be in TN next week helping with a startup and a buddy and I were hoping to meet up in Nashville to catch up. Any advice would be great.


----------



## troutbreath (May 22, 2008)

The Korean said:


> So is Stogie's the best place for a smoke and good atmosphere? I am going to be in TN next week helping with a startup and a buddy and I were hoping to meet up in Nashville to catch up. Any advice would be great.


Stogies is nice. Pretty relaxed, not really a "high end" type feel, but rather like a man-cave. Lots of beers, good humidor and comfortable seating, barstools around high tables. It's a good place.

I wish I had known of this site a while ago. I travel to Nashville all the time, and have visited nearly all of these places courtesy of google and a good map. Nashville is a good place to find a variety of sticks.



> Anybody got an opinion on "Arcade Smoke Shop"? I'll be headed to Nashville next Wed and it looks like that shop is a block or so from my hotel. Any place else within a short walk of that shop?


If the Arcade store is the one I am thinking of, it is pretty small, upstairs in a small market area. Nice selection, but you probably would not want to stay and smoke. Stogies has the lounge for that, but is probably not near your hotel.


----------



## b128thopen (Dec 5, 2007)

Stogies is a great place, man cave is a good word for the atmosphere. The people are friendly and the beer and cigars are plentiful and well priced. Shoot me a PM if you are going to be in the area and I will try to join you. :ss


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

troutbreath said:


> If the Arcade store is the one I am thinking of, it is pretty small, upstairs in a small market area. Nice selection, but you probably would not want to stay and smoke. Stogies has the lounge for that, but is probably not near your hotel.


That sounds about right. It's on the lower level of the 'The Arcade' shopping mall. They were out of just about everything when I went in, seem to sell lots of Fuente and Padron though, and were expecting fresh deliveries that afternoon. Unfortunately I never made it back. I did sit and smoke a house blend while my wife had her nails done in the mall. The old guys working there are pretty friendly. One of them makes custom pipes, completely carved by hand including the plastic(?) tip. He was telling me how he's been in the business for 40 yrs, got his briar from a company's 'going out of business sale' back in the 70s and how it was already at least 100 yr old wood at that time. Also seemed to know at least one hometown smoke shop for every tourist that walked in. I've still got one of their house blends left, made in Nicaragua, this one is supposed to be 'knock you on your ass strong'.


----------



## b128thopen (Dec 5, 2007)

If you go the the Arcade, swing by Sam's for lunch, it is by far the best (and cheapest) sushi in Nashville. It is right inside Printers Alley. Just pay close attention on how to order, and then shut your mouth and stand back. No reason to lose an appendage or get yelled at. I have seen him make people leave before. The sushi is amazing, but the show is even better!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

The Korean said:


> So is Stogie's the best place for a smoke and good atmosphere? I am going to be in TN next week helping with a startup and a buddy and I were hoping to meet up in Nashville to catch up. Any advice would be great.


Woody's and Stogies are close to the same product. Nice place for a smoke and a good atmosphere.

Having been to both, however, I'd go with Stogies. Probably a little less traffic.


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

b128thopen said:


> If you go the the Arcade, swing by Sam's for lunch, it is by far the best (and cheapest) sushi in Nashville. It is right inside Printers Alley. Just pay close attention on how to order, and then shut your mouth and stand back. No reason to lose an appendage or get yelled at. I have seen him make people leave before. The sushi is amazing, but the show is even better!


Nashville's very own sushi nazi!!! love it.


----------



## b128thopen (Dec 5, 2007)

That's what we all call him. I am serious, it is worth it!


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

b128thopen said:


> That's what we all call him. I am serious, it is worth it!


Damn, wish I had known that last week. I must have walked past that place a dozen times. The window of my hotel room actually overlooked the entrance to the shop. Oh well, next time


----------



## frigidor (Jan 9, 2007)

We have a new cigar smoker's club in Nashville that gathers for cigar tastings and we are going to be gathering for a podcast recording next week.


----------



## b128thopen (Dec 5, 2007)

Cashville crew...
Stogies got a couple of jars of Tat Black in yesterday. Pat has limited it to two per customer. I am not sure if he still has any, he was already running low when i got there at 4:30 yesterday afternoon.

Don't get pulled over trying to get there, those Brentwood cops will not take "but officer, I HAVE to get the tat black" as an excuse to why you were speeding!


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

b128thopen said:


> Cashville crew...
> Stogies got a couple of jars of Tat Black in yesterday. Pat has limited it to two per customer. I am not sure if he still has any, he was already running low when i got there at 4:30 yesterday afternoon.
> 
> *Don't get pulled over trying to get there, those Brentwood cops will not take "but officer, I HAVE to get the tat black" as an excuse to why you were speeding![/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## mrhicks54 (Sep 25, 2010)

Tobacco Road Coffee & Smoke Shop moved to 
4825 Trousdale Dr ste 236
Nashville, Tn 37220


----------

